

Google Announces Free Cloud Storage Service Four Years After Dropbox - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-17824417

======
ytNumbers
Google's free 5 GB will have to compete with established players in this space
like Microsoft (free 25 GB), Apple (free 5 GB), and Dropbox (free 2 GB):

<http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/skydrive/home>

<http://www.apple.com/icloud/>

<https://www.dropbox.com/>

------
benologist
This is a rumor, not an announcement by Google. You can tell because the
article opens with "Google is expected to".

